

Sculptris 1.0 video - volare
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DNRg6pdNeE

======
jrbedard
Looks good, similar feature-set than ZBrush or Mudbox. The big challenge when
building these kind of software is handling the staggering amount (multi-
million) of polygons that need to be transformed and manipulated in real-time
by the artist. To achieve this, ZBrush relies on pixols (voxel-like 3d pixels)
and Mudbox uses advanced gpu-accelerated 3D partitioning. Sculptris seems to
be more akin to Mudbox.

------
dtf
Very cool video that seems to have inspired a lot of people. Farsthary's now
working hard on "unlimited clay" for Blender's sculpt tools:

[http://farsthary.wordpress.com/2010/05/22/unlimited-clay-
scu...](http://farsthary.wordpress.com/2010/05/22/unlimited-clay-sculptris-
hollygrail-soon-in-blender/)

[http://farsthary.wordpress.com/2010/05/24/unlimited-clay-
tes...](http://farsthary.wordpress.com/2010/05/24/unlimited-clay-test-2/)

[http://farsthary.wordpress.com/2010/05/28/details-go-
where-t...](http://farsthary.wordpress.com/2010/05/28/details-go-where-they-
are-needed/)

------
aw3c2
In case you did not know yet: Scultris is freeware and will be ported to Linux
too.

~~~
flipgimble
Can you post a source of this information? I am installing wine as we speak to
get it running on the Mac, so I'm very interested. Thanks!

~~~
aw3c2
The information was on the forums somewhere, a Mac version is promised also.

------
jerguismi
Unbelievably cool, six-month one-person project? Looks awesome, and even
freeware!

------
vladocar
I usually avoid to write stupid comments(Great,Awesome,Cool) on HN but this is
relay brilliant!

